# how many pounds in a day do you feed??



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

How many pounds a day do you/ did you feed your puppy? At 10 percent body weight expected to B 60 to 70 pounds. So that means I need to feed my puppy 6 to 7 pounds of meat eats day or do we only be like 2 pound a day? I'm starting to get confused again.


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

Whoa whoa no its .02-.04% of their body weight not 10  
Your dog would be morbidly obese or bloat if you fed that much 

So for my 80lb adult dog I feed the high end of the scale (2 and a half- 3lbs) because of the amount of exercise he gets.

For a puppy expected to weigh 80lbs I would feed 1.6lbs


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

BACK UP BACK UP ... here comes a HUGE GSD ... Sorry, I had to laugh when I read your post!

Kyleigh is about 55-60 pounds, and gets about about 1-1.5 pounds of meat / organ, etc per meal (she eats once a day - her choice LOL). 

Some days she eats all of it, other days, she eats about 1/2 of it, other days about 3/4 of it. I don't worry - she's healthy, and is eating she feels is necessary for her.


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

See that's what I thought. Then a woman at the Food Coop meet up place said 10 percent and freak me out again. It was like everything I already knew and had read had gone out of my head.

Thank you guys


----------



## MattLink (Oct 23, 2012)

As I understand it, it's 4% of their ideal adult body weight for a growing puppy (and adjust as seems necessary) Link is 1/4 Border collie and eats 4 lbs a day. 2lbs/meal, suggesting a 100lbs adult body. Though I'm considering raising that a bit, I try to keep him pretty active and he's on the skinny side. 
When full grown, you cut back to roughly 2%.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

We fed Frag 3lbs when he was a puppy.. I think I fed raw somewhere between 4-9 months old? We expected him to get a lot bigger though, too. He was active so it worked, but you probably don't need to feed more that 2lbs a day.


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

There are 2 ways to raw-feed puppies, neither of which are better then the other. 

1. Feed 10% of the puppy's current body weight

2. Feed 2% of the puppy's projected adult body weight. 

You just mixed the two up.  Honestly it's easier to go with #2 because puppies grow so fast that you'd have to re-weigh constantly. I use 2 lbs to start and adjust as needed based on body condition.


----------

